
Impressions of Charter's New Spectrum Stream Streaming Service - indigodaddy
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Impressions-of-Charters-New-Spectrum-Stream-Streaming-Service-139907
======
relaxitup
I haven't tried the Spectrum TV streaming service. I'm recently on the one
month DTVN trial, and I've actually been quite happy with the mix of channels
offered by DirecTV Now, whilst no DVR, and half way decent on demand (although
not even close to the on demand provided by the corresponding individual
channel TVEverywhere app). It offers ESPN1/2, all the Viacom channels, a good
news lineup, OK locals (depending on your region) and a pretty good lineup for
the younger kids (Disney Jr, Nick Jr etc), plus essentials like AMC, AE, TNT,
et al, all on their entry level $35 plan. The quality of picture and streaming
consistency has been excellent on the Roku 3 app, and haven't noticed any
buffering problems aside from the normal few seconds when you load a channel.
You can access the app away from home (excepting locals if out of region), and
you can use DirecTV Now as authentication for any TVEverywhere channel app for
which is included in your plan. HBO (or Cinemax) is $5/mo, and you get access
to HBO Go with that. I don't have any affiliation with DirecTV Now, I just
think it's gotten kind of a bad wrap with the likely premature rollout of the
service where most everyone complained of near useless functionality and
constant buffering etc. I just haven't seen any of that. Yes there is no DVR,
and the UI leaves a lot to be desired and lacks polish, but I think it's the
best bang for your buck for a TV service for the entire family, where everyone
gets most of what they want, for a very competitive price point.

